# Tennis



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

Murray is playing a great game.  A real thinking and attacking one.

I now take that back after losing that break of service.


----------



## numptynoelle (14 August 2016)

It's too tense, I keep wimping out and watching the cycling...and then switch back and peek at the tennis from behind a cushion :redface3:


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

I'm feeling a little bit sick I have to admit


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

Tennis on tv, cycling on laptop.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

Same in our household, except that my laptop is on here!!


----------



## numptynoelle (14 August 2016)

I'm still behind the cushion and rapidly flipping channels. 

I'll have to calm down at some point or I'll never get to sleep tonight! 

(ETS: Yey for Jason Kenny!)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

I channel hopped then.  I'm getting jittery...COME ON MURRAY!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

Get in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

Another two to go... *twitches*


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

I've had to get breakfast as I'm fading.  The tension is killing me.  

How are you faring?

Oooohhh, exquisite shot


----------



## numptynoelle (14 August 2016)

Argh. Can't watch!! Going to lie down in a darkened room... *gibbers*


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

FFS beeb

I can't cope


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

I've got chocolate digestives to munch on. Murray isn't helping my nerves though...


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

Plain or milk?


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

Plain, nom nom nom


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

A girl after my own heart.  I used to put them in the fridge too.  The packet lasted a few minutes longer that way! 

Don't like the way this 2nd set is going........


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

Oh my, Cavendish!  That was amazing.


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

No, bit worrying. They both look exhausted too.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

When you look at who Potro beat to get through he's had a tougher ride, but he hasn't played a 5 setter since 2014 so if it goes further than 3 sets (which is looking likely) I think Murray would stand a better chance.  Who knows though, will it become a mental battle for Andy?


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

I like Delpo but he's getting a bit cocky. Come on Murray, wake up!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

For god's sake Murray. I still think that the further it goes Murray should have the advantage.  I do wish he'd won that set though, match could have been over quicker and I could get some sleep!!!!!


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

Yes, hopefully he'll suddenly pick up!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

My eyes will need matchsticks soon.  Can you get glasses with them specially fitted I wonder?

Getting a bit dull at the moment.


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

Cycling was getting good until Cav made a mistake and got pulled in by the judges.


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

Now this is a bit better, come on Andy!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

I'm renewed by a quick shower and that fact that he's now taken the 3rd set


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

Come on Andy, I knew there was a reason why I'm always out for his finals


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

FGS, why? (didn't mean you teapot, that was meant for Murray)

Win this set please!!!!!

If this match didn't involve a gold medal I'd be in bed by now.


----------



## teapot (15 August 2016)

I wouldn't care nearly as much if it didn't involve a medal


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 August 2016)

I can't be the only person feeling very frustrated by this game.


----------



## Lexi_ (15 August 2016)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I can't be the only person feeling very frustrated by this game.
		
Click to expand...

That always happens when Murray's playing though 

I really need to go to bed but I can't leave it at this stage. Argh.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (15 August 2016)

Yep. An hour later. I don't think the other guy should be allowed the Physio all the time


----------



## cold_feet (15 August 2016)

This is brutal!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 August 2016)

My glasses are working over time.  This doesn't need to go to another set.

Oi Murray *shouts very loudly* FINISH HIM OFF!


----------



## cold_feet (15 August 2016)

I've resigned myself to a fifth, very stressful, set.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 August 2016)

No, he's going to break Potro now.  *on knees begging*


----------



## cold_feet (15 August 2016)

Let's hope so.  Don't know if I can stand the strain.


----------



## cold_feet (15 August 2016)

Yeeeeesss!!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 August 2016)

Yyyyeeeesssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 August 2016)

Halleluah!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 August 2016)

Fellow watchers, it has been agony.  May you all sleep in peace.


----------



## KautoStar1 (15 August 2016)

Boom. Get in. Andy Murray you do us proud. What a star.


----------



## teapot (15 August 2016)

He's a star!


----------



## cold_feet (15 August 2016)

Respect to both - that was a great match!


----------

